# I found this intresting!



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Saw something simiiular on myth busters . They were trying to kill fish in a barrel.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hollywood can sure paint it up in all the movies, can't they!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The "maritime" striker spring caps offered by Glock as an option are merely intended to allow water to drain out of the striker assembly after the pistol has been submerged -- to allow proper firing *once the firearm has been removed from the water. *The regular striker spring caps *might* retain water -- causing a hydraulic lock -- preventing the striker from functioning properly after the pistol's removal from the water.

Yes, they will fire under water -- but as you can see in the video clip -- doing so serves no purpose...

However, if you were a "Spec Ops" type who had traveled to your mission objective via mini-sub -- then your Glock would work once you leave the water!


----------



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

Got it. Make sure you're completely out of the water before taking out zombies with your Glock.


----------

